# Cristiano Ronaldo Relaxing At The Pool in Las Vegas 14.06.09 7x



## sharky 12 (15 Juni 2009)

​


----------



## Tokko (17 Juni 2009)

:thx: für die Schnappschüsse.


----------



## Cid (25 Juni 2009)

oh vielen herzlichen dank für diese fotos...sowas könnte man ruhig öfters zu gesicht bekommen


----------

